# Commencal Clash Kette schleift an der Kettenstrebe



## phenomx (7. September 2019)

Hi, ich hab mir das Clash zugelegt und bei der ersten Probefahrt musste ich gleich mal feststellen das die Kette im letzten Gang an der Sattelstrebe schleift bzw an dem Gummischutz. Ich hab das Teil entfernt und ein Stück Schutzfolie an die Stelle geklebt aber noch immer ist minimal ein Kontakt da. Würde ich die 1mm dicke Folie entfernen wäre wohl weniger als ein halber Millimeter Luft zwischen Kette und Strebe. Ich kann sonst nichts fehlerhaftes am Bike erkennen aber das ist nicht normal oder?


----------



## 4Stroke (9. September 2019)

Wende dich am besten mit Bildern und problembeschreibung einmal an commencal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (25. September 2019)

Hej, 
schau ma im Clash Thread hier im Commencal-Forum. Hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## phenomx (25. September 2019)

Seit gestern gelöst, Commencal kontaktiert und das neue Schaltauge für das Clash zugeschickt bekommen. Jetzt passts


----------



## anulu (25. September 2019)

Welche Schraube war bei dir beim neuen Schaltauge dabei? Die gleiche wie schon am Rahmen ist? 
Bei mir ist eine mit einem geringeren Außendurchmesser dabei. Ist zwar egal, da ich eh die alte nutze aber aus Interesse.


----------



## phenomx (25. September 2019)

Ja stimmt die Mutter ist ein gutes Stück kleiner als die alte, seltsam


----------



## anulu (25. September 2019)

Dhs. du hast auch die alte Mutter verwendet? 
Hat mich auch gewundert. Naja bei meinem Ersatzschaltauge (noch das alte, wirs getauscht) war auf der Mutter auch 15 statt 22 Nm gestanden. Laut Daniel ist da auch irgendwas falsch. Sehr komisch


----------



## phenomx (25. September 2019)

Ja hab auch die alte verwendet mit dem alten Drehmoment, ist echt alles seltsam...


----------



## anulu (25. September 2019)

Falls die Frage von vorhin, mit der Größe noch von Bedeutung ist. Ich fahr mit 1,82 ein L. Finde es passt 1a. Beim ersten aufsitzen kam es mir schon lang vor aber beim Fahren war es dann optimal. Hab es leider erst 2x geschafft es zu fahren und mein Vergleich ist ein, im heutigen Standard gesehen, rel. kurzes Scout.


----------



## phenomx (25. September 2019)

mhm, bin 1,77 aber 84er Schrittlänge und finde das M einen Tick zu kurz und vor allem zu tief vorne, hab jetzt einen 40er Riser Lenker und einen 45mm Vorbau bestellt, hoffe dann passt es. Ist aber auch Poop wenn man nicht beide Größen probefahren kann...


----------

